# I would like to restore a 65 GTO but have questions



## tully (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to restore a 65 GTO if I can find one at the right price, and not a rust bucket..

Have a few questions

1. how hard is it to get parts?
2. what years will interchange if any
3. what parts are the hardest to find.

I've restore 4 cars in the past 4 years soI can do about anything but they were ford products

Dennis

59 Ranchero
60 T-bird
68 ranchero
68 Cougar
GTO??????????


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Parts are readily available from everywhere, there are some repo places like Ames Performance,OPGI, The Parts Place etc- but Napa,Autozone and RockAuto also have tons of stuff. There are many interchangeable parts for A- body cars, there are a few 65 year only parts but most of them are being reproduced (rear chrome tail panel, rear light bezels,front light bezels) I have just finished a frame off resto-mod of a 65 and bought 60% of the stuff off of ebay,. The beltline window molding( strip that runs along the top of the door) is a hard piece to get and I dont think anyone is making them


----------



## tully (May 15, 2011)

*65 gto*

That helps a little, now to fine a 65 GTO is the next step.. found a 64 but like 65 the best...


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

crustysack said:


> ...The beltline window molding( strip that runs along the top of the door) is a hard piece to get and I dont think anyone is making them


You're not kidding! Those window reveals aren't anywhere. I can't find them for my '66 post car. I'm kicking myself for snapping one off 3 years ago during disassembly. Ugh!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have good taste, tully. You'll find that the GTO is much more "user friendly" to work on than the Ford products you listed.....I used to own a '61 T-Bird....what a tank!!!! IMO, 1965 is the "best" GTO as a pure essence of Musclecar: still lean and mean, not yet encumbered by emissions or luxury add-ons, and still has the magical "389' and "tripower". It also has the best dash and nicest seats...tho' '66 seats are pretty hard to beat! Good luck with your quest. Buy the cleanest car you can find. I looked at a junkyard quality '65 GTO on Saturday, it had zero rust (CA car, stored inside for 30 years, but bought from a junkyard in 1980), but needed a total restoration. The guy wanted $7500, and I saw about a $4500 car. We parted ways......your mileage may vary. Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Another Cougar guy who likes GTOs? Awesome. Well there is one thing you will like about the GTO compared to the others. You can get exterior sheet metal from the aftermarket. I had to patch the quarters on my 67 Cougar because nobody makes repop pieces, the 65 GTO was much easier to find parts for. I am still getting the Cougar put together, but the paint is pretty much done, just needs interior, brakes, and the engine wired/plumbed. The 65 GTO is another thing entirely, since I started with a basket that wasnt even a good parts car. Check my thread in the resto section if you want to feel good about whatever car you find.

How about some pics of your Cougar? Would love to see it. Is it an XR7 or an S code by chance? A GT-E? Here is the bucket with my A code auto: 67 Cougar pictures by AuCinaoaMie - Photobucket


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I looked at a junkyard quality '65 GTO on Saturday, it had zero rust (CA car, stored inside for 30 years, but bought from a junkyard in 1980), but needed a total restoration. The guy wanted $7500, and I saw about a $4500 car. We parted ways......your mileage may vary. Good luck, and have fun!


dosent sound too bad to me if all the metal was rust free and the car was mostly complete go for the best body u can find cant beat the west coast cars


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

blackplate65 said:


> dosent sound too bad to me if all the metal was rust free and the car was mostly complete go for the best body u can find cant beat the west coast cars


:agree
The amount of money you save with a solid body is well worth the extra $$$$$
My car was bought for $8000 in 2005.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, but you guys are from the land of rust. 
Having lived in Phoenix most of my life I got spoiled too. Rust free cars are the norm there, not like back here. 
Soft stuff, rubber, vinyl, etc, however tend to go bad very fast. 
I miss Phoenix. Been very hard adjusting to the amount of rusted crap that is considered normal around here. Case in point, I was given a car(early 90's oldsmobile) that needed rear brake lines. Well, being from Phoenix I never imagined that the guy was talking about the steel lines. The only way those go bad out in desert land is if you manage to kink them by running over something. I ended up scrapping the car I was so freaked. Now, I am a bit more used to that stuff, but still bothers me. 
Russ


----------



## tully (May 15, 2011)

*65 gto*

I found a 64 , little rust on it for $1500 no engine or tranny or interior... glass is all there , dash and steering column... was a 389 auto..


link to my other cars: http://1959ranchero.shutterfly.com/#


----------

